# Has Mr Frost got your motorhome?



## delboy0127 (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi everyone.

Pre winter drained everything down including blowing out all water pipes hot and cold drained down water heater, all taps left open no problem.
Just checking everything okay after severe winter, filled up system water heater on all okay. all taps working no leaks. Run shower water pouring out from under van, Mr Frost had got me after all one of the waste pipes had split in 5 places, three other waste pipes on this model but all of those okay. Has Mr Frost got yours?

Lets hope not check now, dont wait for your first outing

Take care

Delboy


----------



## stevian (Aug 12, 2009)

one pipe under 'van blown off the connection and the pump fuse blown(dont know how). the pipe to windscreen jets blown off as well (thank god for duck tape)  engine oil filler cap nowhere to be seen!!!! bought new one


----------



## Spannerman007 (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi Delboy

I am sorry to read about your waste pipe. 
Looking under my A-S I could not believe the layout of the plumbing. One of my pipes was even routed UP and over the chassis rail. 
Needless to say I rerouted mine so that there was a fair downward drop for all of them. It also speeded up the time for the water to drain from the washbasin. 

Regards
Spannerman


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi delboy

Bad luck! I got away with it this year but I lost a mixer tap two years ago even though I'd left it open and drained it through. I guess it just depends where any water lodges, irrespective of 'best efforts'. At least it doesn't sound expensive (like a tap  ) and like you say, better to find out before hitting the road.

Best wishes

Jagman
AS Pollensa


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The van was fine with no leaks etc but the small folding table which we had bought in November was a mess when we took it out to use it in January.

The formica-type top had cracked into thousands of little shards which just flaked off leaving bare chipboard below. It had been left in a cupboard, wrapped in a towel, next to our main van table which was unaffected.

G


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well we use the van all year round but when we set off on Christmas Eve to the Lake District we did get caught out as I hadnt done any pre-journey checks. I didnt realise your supposed to leave the taps open to drain all the water out and I also didnt realise your supposed to remove the shower head.

Water had been left in the pipes and took 3 days to thaw out and the shower head had split in two.

A lesson learnt I think for next year.


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Ive had 4 cutomers with broken taps and 2 with damaged water heaters lucky for 1 of them it was just a new o ring the other one as to have a new water heater which is now obsolite (primus aquaflex) so a very expensive mistake.


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

used ours all winter no problems .
i even done a bike ride from workington to sundeland started it xmas day .wife drove the m/home .


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

Jagman said:


> Hi delboy
> 
> Bad luck! I got away with it this year but I lost a mixer tap two years ago even though I'd left it open and drained it through. I guess it just depends where any water lodges, irrespective of 'best efforts'. At least it doesn't sound expensive (like a tap  ) and like you say, better to find out before hitting the road.
> 
> ...


This is what happened to us this year  
Paul fitted a new one (£70) and that leaked!!! So it was swapped for another and we paid to have it fitted as I didnt want the chance of it not fitting properly and possibly leaking down the back onto the motor of the new fridge we had to replace last summer (£700!)
8O


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Yup

I'm down by one tap and one spout on another tap - and I left them open.

Ian


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

I think we are fine  I tested things last weekend and water system seems ok
I was worried though as it was our first winter with the van and we had -18 for a while
I did spend a fair bit of time draining the system but it seems imposable to get everything totally clear of water


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We used to work on a French campsite looking after mobile homes and when the season ended we had to winterise the vans. A good tip to prevent your waste traps and pipes from freezing is to pour a small amount of anti-freeze into them as it is almost impossible to completely empty them.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I think the only real way to prevent any damage is to use the van!

Once we got all our pipes thawed out we were fine over Christmas and New Year. One night we wild camped when it was -18. Nothing froze including us and everything worked. Didnt half use some gas though.


----------

